# Yellow Dog Project



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I think this is a great idea- I would imagine it would make it much easier when approaching other dogs. A sort of continuation of our discussion about leads with warnings written on them...

http://theyellowdogproject.com/The_Yellow_Dog_Project/Home.html


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Absolutely first class idea. Love it and will be promoting it at every opportunity.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Brilliant idea, thank you.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great idea! This will become universal I think.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It is a great idea, I hope it becomes common place. It will save a lot of shouting and worry!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Its a good idea but you still get people aproching dogs who wair working or trai.ing vests people a often blinkered when they see a dog the dont see the big yellow vest thT a guide dog puppy is wearing that is ment to warn people he is in training and to ignore him. 

si a small ribon on a lead isnt going to register to them if they dont see a big yelow vest acctualy on the dog itself.


----------

